# Looking for 1-3 players, Waxahachie TX area



## Nightchilde-2 (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey there, peeps!

I've recently moved to Waxahachie, TX area and am in need of 1-3 people for my group ('cause some of my old group didn't come over).  We play on Friday nights, FR campaign (though I keep the big-heavies VERY much in the background).

So, if you're in the area (or even willing to drive to the Crepe Myrtle Capitol of the World, whatever that's about..<grin>), drop me an email at nightchilde@softhome.net!  I mean, heck, we have Scarborough Faire out here, so I *KNOW* there's gotta be some kinda gaming community around!


----------

